# We race, we learn!



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

For the doubters:

I have frequently been told (and always believed) that racing will teach you more about sailing than just 'messing around in boats'. I just don't have much experience sailing and had none racing, until last weekend. and I'm here to tell you: 
*IT'S TRUE* 
(Alex-type big red letters appropriate, hold the flaming!)

I don't even know where to start and don't have my brain wrapped around it all well enough to put into words, but the simple truth is that I learned more in a 1.5 hour race (with a couple hours practice before-hand) than I did in a week on a bareboat charter. Not just speed-things, but more general knowledge as well.

(PS nothing wrong with messing about in boats, that's my personal preference, but to learn....)
If you have the chance to crew on a raceboat, DO IT! (normal caveats about 'some-skippers-are-ogres' apply - but we didn't have that problem)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool...great news...

was it circuit or distance?

do more and more..get all kinds of weather too...rotate positions if you can


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

I couldn't agree more. A lot of my best experiences and most valuable learning experiences were on during racing. There's just a more pressing need to be on top of things like sail trim, paying attention to minor wind shifts, and you always meet people who are very interested/knowledgeable (being around people like that is VERY helpful).


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

It was the only thing there is in central Missouri: handicapped races with everything from a C&C 115 and a J/35 (we were on that, nice ride) to some real slow 'weekend campers'. It's not really too organized, just beer-can races in a lake full of powerboats. More details with pictures when I/we have time. Thanks for the encouragement, and btw some of your posts (Giulietta/Alex) make MUCH more sense now. (Sailaway's on the other hand....)

(got promoted at work, so I actually get to stay busy and make more $. Win for me, but not much time for you guys, sorry, think of you often and i do check in, just no time to post....)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Wait until you have to handle three lines at once, with two hands/arms and pea brain! happened last monday, I was supposed to let the jib sheet loose so it could roller furl in, haul in the spinnaker line, all the while hauling UP the spinnaker halyard! All happened, not in correct order yadda yadda.....but what they hey, we did not broach or break a boom or some other fun thing. I guess that is a good thing.

On two races on that boat, a C&C 115, I figured a few things out that would work better on my boat as far as how to, better ways to setup up reef lines, and sheeting the jib/genoa. so not all is lost. Now if we can figure out how to make things work my mid may for local nood race, so we do not embarrass our selves, all the better!

marty


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*...some real slow 'weekend campers'...*

Rev- Don't be so hard on CD- he does the best he can with what he's got.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I could not agree more, especially in regards to circuit style, round the cans racing. 
Most day sailors go out, hit a beam reach sail a bit and beam reach back to where they started. 
Taking your boat, in traffic from point A to point B to point C, upwind, downwind and cross wind teachs a lot more about both your boat, and if you are watching, others - and tactics and strategies for how to do it smartly (by which I mean looking good and intelligently), 
The Admiral and I both try to go out every friday for our YC races, competition isn't so sharp as it is more social than competitive. 
We are always open for guests and ad hoc crew, PM if interested.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Probably the reason that racing provides such a good learning curve is because you actually sail, regardless of the weather and wind. How many cruisers don't sail to windward, or motor when the winds are light, or motor when the winds are too heavy, or have a schedule and can't make the timings under sail. 
Racing is great for teaching sailing, so is a boat without an engine (or one that won't start!).


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Plumper said:


> .....without an engine (or one that won't start!).


I learned how to sail into the slip, right after I ran out of gas.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I've always tried to convince self-proclaimed "cruising sailors" to get into racing on their own boat (or OPBs) for that reason.

Learning how to deal with adverse current, wind shifts, sail trim, when to change/shorten sail for optimum VMG not only "just feels good" but it also can mean getting that last mooring buoy or spot on a dock, or your favourite anchoring nook at the end of the day.

And Plumper's point about *sailing* in all conditions is a good one too.

Many small yacht clubs and associations have very casual racing programs that are ideal for this kind of exposure without the pressure and aggression of other more serious racing venues.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Plumper said:


> Probably the reason that racing provides such a good learning curve is because you actually sail, regardless of the weather and wind. How many cruisers don't sail to windward, or motor when the winds are light, or motor when the winds are too heavy, or have a schedule and can't make the timings under sail.
> Racing is great for teaching sailing, so is a boat without an engine (or one that won't start!).


I learned to sail while crewing on a boat that the owner would rather buy a new sail than hire a mechanic to look at the engine. As a result I learned how to sail the boat OUT of the slip as well as back in. Nothing quite like short tacking a 32ft boat 8 times just to clear the jetty on our way out to a race.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't agree more. I started crewing about 4yrs ago still learning on ever race. last 2yrs my wife was a nervous Nelly on our cruising boat, she got on a race boat this spring - one race done what a difference she is on our own boat. she is enjoying it and having fun!!! Everyone should race/crew


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

T34C said:


> I learned to sail while crewing on a boat that the owner would rather buy a new sail than hire a mechanic to look at the engine. As a result I learned how to sail the boat OUT of the slip as well as back in. Nothing quite like short tacking a 32ft boat 8 times just to clear the jetty on our way out to a race.


That's awesome, sounds like a good warm-up.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Update with various 'fun facts':

Last weekend was the last race of the Spring season, though they may add some Summer races because the powerboats are mysteriously absent (the upside to high fuel prices). 
The boat we (Kilowatt and I) had crewed on before was out of service (only slightly my fault, I had the tiller when the genny ripped, but the puff is to blame, honest!), so we and the skipper of that boat crewed for some absolute newbies. They'd bought a Catalina 27 and had sailed it maybe 4 times. There was a small battery powered FM radio below, sitting there minding it's own business; within 5 minutes of getting the sails up, it had flown across the cabin and broken it's antenna, oops, didn't see that coming....
Anyway our friend with the ripped genny got us in shape, made the new owner stay at the wheel, we raced 3 relatively short races in rather unsteady winds, in a boat that was not set up for racing (one example: only one winch handle, plastic, 8 inches, we were lucky not to break it.).
We corrected out third (out of 7) for the day (ahead of the Commodore!) and ahead of at least two boats for the season (this was the only event this boat raced this season....).

The owners said afterwards that the first time we burried tha rail, they were rather nervous, but we looked so calm that they figured it was ok. I told them we (Kilo and I, not the skipper) were the sae way just a few weeks earlier.

So thanks to all here for the advice, and information. Nothing substitutes for time on the water especially when you HAVE TO get the boat OVER THERE and back, regardless of wind direction and speed. Every 'trick' comes into play. (just need to remember them...)


----------



## papasailor (May 11, 2008)

*Financial realities*

After 4 yrs on the hard, due to financial reasons, I needed a new genoa. Lookiing online and scraping together some money, I bouat a good sail but i knew it was short for my boat. I'm giving up maybe 2ft of luff measurement. The foot is right for a 155 but I'm missing quite a bit of sail.

My boat is a Catalina 30 TRBS and pointing has never been my best angle and with the shorty sail, it isn't helping. Because it is a furling, I need the bearing near the top to get the proper angle on the furl. the winds are also light here off Lake Michigan and I'm hoping the higher sail offsets some of the lost footage.

Any suggestions on how to overcome this handicap either with trim or tactics? Would it be better to lower the genoa down closer to the deck (easilly done by shortening lower penant) and then hoisted back up when time to furl up.


----------

